# Omg ...more Cowbell



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I never understood about CJ's cowbell message, but now I have been enlightened. lol







I laughed so hard I started to snort....







More Cowbell 

Tami


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

They showed excerpts from that clip on the jumbo tron at a hockey game that I went to last night. I must admit, it made me giggle.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Tami, I was in the same boat until I finally saw a Saturday Night Live clip a few months ago...I felt the same way you did after seeing it. Makes it even more funny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Tami, I was in the same boat until I finally saw a Saturday Night Live clip a few months ago...I felt the same way you did after seeing it. Makes it even more funny


OMG...you just saw this for the first time a few months ago? Whew...someone needs a PVR.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

..."easy guys, I put my pants on just like the rest of you, one leg at a time. Except once my pants are on, I make gold records!"

Thanks for putting up with me all these years and allowing me to "explore the space" here at OBDC


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Silly me,, I just assumed Jims avatar pic was Jim with a cowbell







, now I still wonder what he looks like









John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

"dont fear the reaper"


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Cowbell Jim ! I love the bare midriff...man...it looks good on you!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Tami, I was in the same boat until I finally saw a Saturday Night Live clip a few months ago...I felt the same way you did after seeing it. Makes it even more funny


Ha Ha ..it was so funny my DH came into the bedroom & said I know what "More Cowbell" means you have to come see this.







I watched the video & was cracking up it was the fat belly sticking out that really had me rolling.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I didn't know I didn't get it cuz I had never heard of or seen it! 
(perhaps I am just wayyyyyyy to young?







) Anyway, I still don't get it!







A bare midriff man playing the cowbell? I have only seen cowbells at our Hockey Games, but they are not being "played".

Anyone???? Help! I wanna get it too!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Search for Saturday Night Live, Christopher Walken

Wikipedeia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/More_cowbell

Haven't found a video clip yet

You people worry me, where is the culture in our lives today? Pretty soon your going to be telling me you can't recite The Holy Grail from memory either!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Cowbell Jim ! I love the bare midriff...man...it looks good on you!


I 2nd that














Man you are a good dancer - LMAO

Thor


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

This was a SNL skit that featured The song "Don't fear the reaper" The song in this hacked together clip is not Don't fear the reaper. If you would watch the authenic taping of this skit...it would be ALOT funnier!!!! Now this is the funny skit!!!

SNL cowbell


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is the untrashed version....ENJOY.

http://www.funnyhub.com/videos/pages/snl-more-cowbell.html


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

LOVE IT !!! Way to go Bruce, you tell em! LAY IT DOWN !!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thor said:


> Cowbell Jim ! I love the bare midriff...man...it looks good on you!


I 2nd that














Man you are a good dancer - LMAO

Thor
[/quote]

I 3rd that!!!







Do you have your "Gold Plated Diaper" yet?

MaeJae


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Besides being hilarious Tami and John you should remember Blue Oyster Cult. They are from Long Island.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Here is the untrashed version....ENJOY.
> 
> http://www.funnyhub.com/videos/pages/snl-more-cowbell.html


Thanks for the stroll down memory lane.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

One of the most memorable skits ever on SNL. Back when it was worth watching.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Besides being hilarious Tami and John you should remember Blue Oyster Cult. They are from Long Island.


Oh Yeah we were BOC fans.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Besides being hilarious Tami and John you should remember Blue Oyster Cult. They are from Long Island.


Oh Yeah we were BOC fans.















[/quote]

Who wasn't?


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

I teach a college jazz ensemble; every once in a while I get to ask for MORE COWBELL. I usually just start out by saying, "I got a fever.... and the only cure... is more cowbell." We all laugh our tails off!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> Back when it was worth watching.


yep....wayyyy back when


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dadof4 said:


> I teach a college jazz ensemble; every once in a while I get to ask for MORE COWBELL. I usually just start out by saying, "I got a fever.... and the only cure... is more cowbell." We all laugh our tails off!


Ha! Love it


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

I am still pretty new to this site, but everytime I see California Jim's Avatar I laugh. This skit was hilarious. I could see that one over and over and never get tired of it. Dadof4, you must be a favorite for your students with that kind of humor.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I remember going to a BOC concert with my brother. Well, I kinda remember it. I remember getting there. I don't remember the cowbell.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> I remember going to a BOC concert with my brother. Well, I kinda remember it. I remember getting there. I don't remember the cowbell.


is cuz you were just a young little kid at the time, ya know, before you form memories? that's it , isn't it?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh. Yeah, that's it! I was just a little kid! Wait, my brother is six years younger than me. I'm not sure that's going to work.

It could have been second hand smoke or something that got in my eyes and so I can't remember seeing the concert.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Oh. Yeah, that's it! I was just a little kid! Wait, my brother is six years younger than me. I'm not sure that's going to work.
> 
> It could have been second hand smoke or something that got in my eyes and so I can't remember seeing the concert.


oh yes, the evil "second hand" smoke, I've HEARD of it


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I do live sound engineering in my off time and sometimes use lines from this just for giggles. I'll be mixing a band tomorrow night and due to this thread am already to do it again.

After the first song sound check....

Band Leader: "So how does it sound?

Jim: "Fellas, You've got what appears to be a dynamite sound. But I gotta tell ya....I could have used a little More Cowbell! "


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.bustedtees.com/morecowbell

For those that are so inclined!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Been there, done that, bought the T-shirt







See ya in October


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Been there, done that, bought the T-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim

Now that is funny

LMAO

Thor


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh man Jim... I HAVE TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE SHIRTS! The picture is perfect! Where did you find it? That will crack up my students!
I play some gigs in the LA area... ever mix for the Soul City Survivors?

Jim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dadof4 said:


> Oh man Jim... I HAVE TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE SHIRTS! The picture is perfect! Where did you find it? That will crack up my students!
> I play some gigs in the LA area... ever mix for the Soul City Survivors?
> 
> Jim


Here ya go...Clicky here


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dadof4 said:


> Oh man Jim... I HAVE TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE SHIRTS! The picture is perfect! Where did you find it? That will crack up my students!
> I play some gigs in the LA area... ever mix for the Soul City Survivors?
> 
> Jim


Thanks for the link Dawn!

Soul City, isn't that the band with the big horn section? I've never worked with them but believe I've seen them. Great stuff! Is that you? "I'm a sooooooul man!" Reminds me of yet another Saturday Night Live bit









Enjoy the shirt! It's funny when you wear it, most people don't get it and look puzzled. Then every once in awhile you get a big smile and a "yeah! More Cowbell! ".

All in good fun


----------

